# SQL nach bestimmten Buchstaben sortieren..



## Sandro18 (29. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft, 

also ich habe nun schon gegoogelt, und dieses Forum durchstöbert, jedoch finde ich leider keinen Anhaltspunkt dazu, wie man SQL so anordnen kann, dass es einen bestimmten Buchtstaben ausgibt. 

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit Namen 


```
SELECT * FROM members ORDER BY member_name DESC
```
 
Das Ergebnis: 
Gerd
Alfred
Marina
Theo

Ich will nun aber das er mir NUR die zeigt die mit A anfangen. 
Ist sowas möglich ? 

Ich danke schoneinmal im Voraus

Gruß Sandro


----------



## melmager (29. April 2005)

Alles ist möglich - naja fast alles 


SELECT * FROM members where member_name like 'A%' ORDER BY member_name DESC 

Bedeutung von % = Beliebige Zeichen


----------



## Sandro18 (29. April 2005)

WOW, 

ich danke Dir vielmals! 

Gruß Sandro


----------

